# Solved: O2 homepage not available



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I cannot get my homepage www.o2.co.uk I only get http://www.opendns.com saying they have blocked a phasing site but I cannot get the real O2 homepage. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Solutions:

1) Don't use opendns for IP resolution.
2) Contact opendns and let them know it is falsely flagging that site as a phishing site.
3) Manual add the proper IP address for that site on your computer. (Instructions depend on version of OS X)

4) Just use the resolved IP address. Try 82.132.255.80 in your browser.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have email them to say why are they blocking this site but so far no reply. I have never knowingly joined them or have had any contact with them. I will wait until tomorrow for a reply and will keep you posted.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you post the output of running this command in /Applications/Utiities/Terminal?

```
nslookup www.o2.co.uk
```


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are the results you requested as an attachment.

The blocking has ceased now after a request but wonder if you can tell me how to get rid of them permanently please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Open *System Preferences*, go to Network, pick your Ethernet or Wifi connection.

Click Advanced button and then DNS tab.

Are there entries added in the DNS field other than provided by your ISP?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the only IP address 208.67.222.222 under DNS which is my ISP I assume. So all seems okay now.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> This is the only IP address 208.67.222.222 under DNS which is my ISP I assume. So all seems okay now.


A reverse DNS lookup on that address shows it as opendns.com

Remove that entry. Your network connection should now "re-sync" and get the one from your ISP or router.
It would appear you are not using a router, is this true?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have removed the IP address from DNS but I am using a router.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I have removed the IP address from DNS but I am using a router.


The DNS address shown on your computer will likely have the IP of your router now?

As long as your router configuration hasn't been changed to use opendns.com also, you should never see that page anymore.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes it does have the route ip address in the preferences under DNS but greyed. Also "Ian" in grey under Domain Names not sure what that is?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When they are grey like that it just means those were set using DHCP. 
(Basically, your router gave it those entries)


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay thanks that seems to have solved the problem. I will mark it solved.


----------

